# Alternatives to Rifaximin



## ibsnewbie21 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can anyone suggest any alternatives to Rifaximin? I live in the UK where it's not available through prescription, I could buy it over the internet but then of course that throws up all sorts of problems in terms of knowing what I'm actually getting and cost. As far as I can tell Rifaximin is the best bet, but has anyone had any positive experiences with other antibiotics in treating their IBS or SIBO?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Gary, looks like it should be available to you... under Xifaxanta or Targaxan as the brand name. http://www.cuh.org.uk/cms/sites/default/files/publications/PIN3097_rifaximin.pdf


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.onhealth.com/small_intestinal_bacterial_overgrowth/page6.htm has the list of other typical antibiotics for this.


----------



## ibsnewbie21 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kathleen and Flitwit, thanks for the help. I'll run these by my doctor.


----------

